# My New Frame From Andy



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hi guys, by now you guys know i really like quality work. and when someone does a good job i let you guys know, not so much out of pride, but so you can have confidence in them as vendors.

i recently, through a trial and error process of pain elimination (HAND INJURIES) , put a few of my frames up for trade. one of the gentlemen had interest in a couple of the frames, and his trade was to be one of his customs, but a special custom made to accomodate my hand. naturally i jumped at the chance since he also has similar affliction and would know what to do, how to shape it.

we did the deed! I write this review to show my new custom AKM Saleo. he said it was one of the more intense lam's he had done to that point? i believe him! the detail, the joints, the finish, the contouring, the ergos are outstanding. i can tell he made a real effort to eliminate edges for me.
because of the attention he paid the Saleo it changed the way i hold a frame, it actually gave me a better feeling for how the frame was supposed to fit my hand. i am grateful for that because i now grip all my frames slightly differently, you might think DUH? but with such a variety of frames, and trying to decide which grip best suits me it was a big help to get the right feel. it is a natural shooter for me the kind of shooter that makes you feel comfortable, and more at ease.
target side, unbanded







shooters side







target side banded







another







pains taken to contour







a view of the laminations







in the hand







the custom sig, we are now slingshot buddies







now! this does not make me a fanboy! i just find it very pleasing to show Andy's work. he talked with me throughout the process to ensure fit, as well as when i received the frame he did not ask if it was cool, rather he asked if it worked for me? that is not only customer service, but craftsmanship coupled with friendship.......................... Thanks Andy!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

That is one sweet looking sling, but also great ergo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> That is one sweet looking sling, but also great ergo


yes sir! i am very happy with it!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

oh so nice, wow


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

wow indeed what a lovely mix of wood and fine crafmanship
you must be very happy with this art n function


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

wow !!! thats gorgeous !!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I know you did a lot of work writing this review, good job!

I just want to thank you for the in hand pic.

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> I know you did a lot of work writing this review, good job!
> 
> I just want to thank you for the in hand pic.
> 
> LGD


YW LGD the size in hand is important, i know you know.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, New Convert! That's a top catty. Certainly.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha fanboi!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Haha fanboi!!!


hehehe


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Congratulations, New Convert! That's a top catty. Certainly.


thank you sir!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice addition to the collection!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice. Great review of a great sling! That one looks amazing Andy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful trade. Peferct youth catty.

how much extra for engrave name


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you very much Mark (smug grin)

that makes me very proud to read that review and I appreciate the time gone into writing it, I am so pleased it does fit properly, after all that was what the aim was, the aesthetics were just there to try my patience lol, 25 degree angles on those tiny pieces of Birch Burl sure did try my patience









And seen as it has your name on you have to keep it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Thank you very much Mark (smug grin)
> 
> that makes me very proud to read that review and I appreciate the time gone into writing it, I am so pleased it does fit properly, after all that was what the aim was, the aesthetics were just there to try my patience lol, 25 degree angles on those tiny pieces of Birch Burl sure did try my patience
> 
> ...


no worries mate! my son popped in on me last night all the way from FT. BRAGG.( my fathers day surprise) and the first thing he noticed when i was showing him my growing collection was that the AKM's had my name on them. its like having a serial # on a gun, no sniping with this one because it can be traced back to me lol.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

haha, those neighbourhood pigeons are safe for the time being lol


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That is one fine slingshot you have there ,Saleos r amazing i cant put mine down.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

An excellent work for a great catty. Thanks for the review.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

dreams dreams,, nice ss.. someday il have one of that


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

filipino_saltik said:


> dreams dreams,, nice ss.. someday il have one of that


if i can get more of the Black Palm lol


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Muy bonito, debe estar muy orgullosos de ella. Catty hermosa.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice piece Mark, Andy's work is top notch indeed.

Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

harson said:


> Muy bonito, debe estar muy orgullosos de ella. Catty hermosa.


gracias amigo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> Very nice piece Mark, Andy's work is top notch indeed.
> 
> Bill


lots of time taken on mine, thanks Bill


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A beauty and no doubt. Glad you found a sling that really works for you, and it looks friggin' sweet to boot!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> A beauty and no doubt. Glad you found a sling that really works for you, and it looks friggin' sweet to boot!


thanks my friend, i am very happy with it!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats some serious laminating! awesome work man ...

Props to NC for sharing


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks again guys


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chulas todas ellas, pero la que más me gusta es la que aparece en la segunda imagen. se ve precioso el veteado de esa madera y con ese diseño de Andy luce en verdad FANTASTICA!

Felicitaciones ese primo! Mark!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Gracias Chepo, me complace que la Mark está tan feliz con ella y gracias por las amables palabras


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Puedo usar un traductor también!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

bueno para usted Hwark


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunning....awesome attention to detail....no wonder you're stoked


----------

